# تشغيل دراجة نارية على الماء تجربة شخصية ولكن بحاجة إلى ارائكم ومساعدتكم (مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة)



## ابوحذيفة2 (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لقد قمت بعمل تجربة تشغيل الدراجة النارية على الماء شخصيا ونجحت التجربة ولكن واجهتنى الكثير من المصاعب منها ما تم حله وتخطيه وغيره لم اجد له حل لذا ارجو مساعدتي 

مواصفات الجهاز التحليل المستخدم في عملية التشغيل هو فلتر ماء وبه من الداخل شرائح ستانل ستيل موصلة كالتالي موجب سالب موجب سالب موجب سالب موجب سالب وتم تزويد الجهاز بسكسبلف وفلتر بنزين ومنظم للغاز وهو عبارة عن منظم الغاز المستعمل في المنازل وتم تطويره لكي يعمل على غاز الهيدروجين بطريقة معينة ومناسب للدراجات النارية والسيارات أما الكهرباء المستعملة في عملية التحليل كانت من بطارية الدراجة 12 فولت 

هيئة التشغيل 
بعد أن تم تفريغ الدراجة من البنزين وتصفيه ما فيها وتشغيلها أكثر من مرة حتى لا يتبقي أي شئ من البنزين في الكربوريتر وتم تصفية البنزين المتبقي في مصفاء الكاربوريتر وتم التأكد من عدم وجود أي بنزين 
تم توصيل الجهاز بالدراجة وتم تشغيل الدراجة بشكل يدوي واستغلت الدراجة ولكن هذه المرة بدون أي عادم يذكر ولا رائحة له ولكن الدراجة لا تعمل كتيرا بل تنطفئ بعد فترة من الوقت وهكذا وتبين لنا أن كمية الهيدوجين الصادرة من التفاعل لا تكفي للاستمرارية التشغيل وتم بطريقة معينة تزويد المحرك بالكمية التى يحتاجها من الهيدروجين وبطريقة سهلة جدا 
وبالفعل تم السير بالدراجة لمسافة تزيد عن مائة متر بسرعة كبيرة وبقوة عمل محرك كبيرة 

أما المشكلة التى واجهتنى في العمل هي 
أن الدراجة عندما سارت واشتغلت مسافة مائة متر كانت تسير بسرعة كبيرة ولكن عن أحد المنعطفات تم تخفيف السرعة لكي استدير ولكن المحرك أنطفأ ومازالت المشكلة تتكرر معي 

أرجو ممن لديه خبرة أو معلومة إفادتنا حول الموضوع وبإذن الله في حال نجاح التجربة سيتم تصويرها ووضعها في منتداكم الكريم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (9 يونيو 2008)

ابوحذيفة2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لقد قمت بعمل تجربة تشغيل الدراجة النارية على الماء شخصيا ونجحت التجربة ولكن واجهتنى الكثير من المصاعب منها ما تم حله وتخطيه وغيره لم اجد له حل لذا ارجو مساعدتي
> 
> مواصفات الجهاز التحليل المستخدم في عملية التشغيل هو فلتر ماء وبه من الداخل شرائح ستانل ستيل موصلة كالتالي موجب سالب موجب سالب موجب سالب موجب سالب وتم تزويد الجهاز بسكسبلف وفلتر بنزين ومنظم للغاز وهو عبارة عن منظم الغاز المستعمل في المنازل وتم تطويره لكي يعمل على غاز الهيدروجين بطريقة معينة ومناسب للدراجات النارية والسيارات أما الكهرباء المستعملة في عملية التحليل كانت من بطارية الدراجة 12 فولت
> ...


\


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

التجارب هى اساس المعرفة والمعرفة والسؤال و التجربة هم طريق النجاح

اولا 
هل انت منهدس فى الميكانيا 
او فنى ميكا نيكا 
او على دراية بالميكانيكا 

لانها اسباب للنجاح 

ثانيا 

هنالك سلبيا وايجابيات يجب ان تدرسها وتعلمها

وسيتم باذن الله تعالى شرحها لك تباعا

ثالثا 

حتى استطيع افادتك اريد منك صور الوحدة التحليل

و فيديو على الموتوسيكل 

حتى نعلم ماهى ايجابياتك والسلبيات اللتى وقعت فيها



> أن الدراجة عندما سارت واشتغلت مسافة مائة متر كانت تسير بسرعة كبيرة ولكن عن أحد المنعطفات تم تخفيف السرعة لكي استدير ولكن المحرك أنطفأ ومازالت المشكلة تتكرر معي



لابد من تعاملك على اساس علمى 

اريد قياسات الامبير للدراجة عند عملها 
لان قدرة خرج الديناموا الكهربية ضعيفة لذالك لابد من معرفة النسبة والتناسب لها من خرج الدينامو


فى الانتظار اخى الكريم


----------



## عاهد بدر (9 يونيو 2008)

أخي كم لتر هواء استطاع المحلل أن ينتج لك بالدقيقة ..؟؟
وما هو المحلول المستخدم بالتحليل


----------



## عاهد بدر (9 يونيو 2008)

أخي لماذا فتر البنزين 
ما فائدته في وقود الماء ..؟؟
أرجو أنلا تبخل علينا بالإجابة


----------



## ابوحذيفة2 (10 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية أشكر لكم تداولكم للموضوع

أخي مبتدئ لينوكس أولا قد أكون موضع استهزاء بالنسبة لك لو عرفت بأنني لست مهندس ميكانيكا ولا فني ايضااو على دراية بالميكانيكا أنا شخص عادي لدي من العلم الكثير وقمت بتجارب كتيرة وفي مجالات عدة

أما بخصوص المحلل هو فلتر ماء فهو كما هو موضح بالفيديو من موقع اليوتيوب 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVbesXwdBPU&feature=related
واما الستانلس ستيل أيضا كما هو واضح في الفيديو حيث استعملت أكوب من الستانلس عدد 6

وها هو الشكل النهائي للمحلل
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuLnWHC63gk&feature=related


أما بخصوص الأمبير هو أمبير بطارية الموتسكل وهي 15 أمبير أما في حال بدء تشغيل الدراجة يرتفع الأمبير إلى 45 - 50 أمبير كما ورد في قياسات الدراجة
وأضيف معلومة أخي الكريم وهي أنه بعد توصيل الأسلاك اسلاك المحلل ببطارية الدراجة يكون التعاعل جيد أما عند تشغيل الدراجة يصبح التحليل كبير جدأ حتى أن الماء يسخن ويصبح دافئاً


يا أخ عاهد كمبية الغاز الخارج من التفاعل كبيرة حيث انك لا تستطيع إغلاق فتحة الخرطوم بأصبعك لتواني من قوة الغاز الخارج وللأسف لم اقس الكمية باللتر لأنى كنت مشغول بالتجريب وليس الحديث في الموضوع بل كنت عندما تأتيني فكرة أطبقها بسرعة وبعدها أتبين الخطأ من الصواب 

أما بخصوص فلتر البنزين اهميته ليست كبيرة ولكن يمكن الأستغناء عنه فاستخدمته كأداة اضافية لتصفية وترشيخ الغاز من البخار بعد خروجة من البابلر مع أنه يخرج الغاز من البلبر نظيف من البخار وكان التوصيل لظمان الخصول على غاز غير مرشح بالماء


----------



## ابوحذيفة2 (10 يونيو 2008)

يا أخ عاهد أما بالنسبة للمحلول الذي تتكلم عن فأن لم استخدم أي محلول بل هو الماء ولم استعمل الماء المقطر بل الماء المفلتر الذي يباع للشرب في سيارات المياة في غزة


----------



## عاهد بدر (10 يونيو 2008)

أخي أبو حذيفة 
أولا نحن لا نهتم بكونك مهندس أو فني أو لا شيئ 
فنحن نحترم من يعمل وليس من يحمل شهادات 

فأقول لك نحن نحبك في الله وأذكرك أن تخلص بالنية لله فإن أظهرها الله علي يديك فلك أجرها وأجر من استفاد منها 
ونسأل الله لك ذلك 
وحيث أنك من غزة وأنا كذلك فأقول أن أي توفير في الغاز او البنزين انما هو تقليل من أرباح الكيان الصهيوني من عائدات النفط وهذا لو أخلصت به النية لكفى لذلك فلا تبخل بالعلم علي غيرك 

ثانيا وهو الأهم 
أعتقد أني قد علمت مشكلتك 
عزيزي يجب أن تغلق فتحة الهواء في الكربوريتر بالكامل والتي يدخل منها الهواء في الوضع الطبيعي لأن البنزين والغاز يحتاجون إلا الهواء ليتم الإشتعال 
أما في حالة الوقود المائي فالهيدروجين الناتج يحتوي معه الأكسجين الكافي لتمام احتراقه 
فجربها والبالله التوفيق 
وثالثا 
يجب أن تقرأ قيمة الفولت حول البطارية في حالة التشغيل المائي فإن كانت أقل من 12 فولت فهذا خطر لأن الدينو في هذه الحالة لا يغذي كل الكاقة بل البطارية تساهم بجزي مما يعني نفاذا البطارية بعد وقت قليل ووقوف المحرك 

وأخيرا لا تنسي أن تبلغنا بالنتائج وبالله التوفيق 

وهذا لأن


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (10 يونيو 2008)

ابوحذيفة2 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بداية أشكر لكم تداولكم للموضوع
> 
> أخي مبتدئ لينوكس أولا قد أكون موضع استهزاء بالنسبة لك لو عرفت بأنني لست مهندس ميكانيكا ولا فني ايضااو على دراية بالميكانيكا أنا شخص عادي لدي من العلم الكثير وقمت بتجارب كتيرة وفي مجالات عدة
> ...




وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

والحمد لله على نعمه علينا 
و لا احب ابدا ان استهزى باحد لعله من اهل الجنه واكون من اهل النار 
و لا باس ان اردت ان تتعلم على اساس سليم

وسبب سؤالى ان من ليس له دراية وخبرى كافية قد يقع فى الكثير من الاخطاء 
ولكى يتجنب هذه الاخطاء لابد من اشراف احد المختصين 
اضعف الايمان الميكانيكى الذى يقوم بعمل اصلاح وصيانة دراجتك اشتشره و اجعله ياخد القياسات المطلوبة

وحتى تنجح لابد من المتابعة الفعلية 

اولا اريد تلك الاشياء 

1==
صورة من الخلية اللتى قد صنعتها 
لان هنالك اخطاء فنية لن تراها فيها 
وبالتالى لابد من صورها من الداخل والكونات لها والتوصيلات والاسلاك

ونوع الالكترولود المستخدم 

وصورة الماء بعد انتهاء التشغيل 

فبدون الصور لن تستطيع ايجاد السلبيات اللتى بالخلية

فانتظر منك الصور 

2==

قياسات الكهرباء للموتوسيكل قبل استخدام الخلية واثناء الاستخدام

من الصور للقراءات 

قياس الامبير 
قياس الفولت

3==
ان امكن عمل فديو اثناء التشغيل فيكون افضل كثيرا

و فى انتظار الصور 
وصور القياسات للكهرباء


----------



## أحمد السماوي (11 يونيو 2008)

لابد من الأشاده بهذه التجربه ..ولكن لا بد من أستعمال العلم مع العمل لتسريع الوصول للنتائج الصحيحه وعدم حصول اي ضرر ...اقترح عليك أخي أن تقوم بتشغيل الدراجه من وضع الوقوف 
(اي ترفع العجله ألتي ترتبط بالمحرك مباشرة عن الأرض ) ثم تقوم بملاحضة تاثير زيادة وتقليل الغاز على المحرك وزمن التشغيل وتأثيرذلك على الخليه ..أي أن تقوم بدراسه متأنيه لتأثيركل عامل في حركة الدراجه 
(سرعتها .زمن التشغيل ..كمية الغاز..ألخ من العوامل ) لأنك قد تكون استعملت أكثر من الغاز المطلوب وهذا قد يؤدي لأنفجار غرفة الأحتراق..أضافه ألى انك لا تقوم بخزن الغاز لأستعماله عند زيادة السرعه 
ولا بد من مراعاة عوامل السلامه وألا كانت العواقب وخيمه ..وفقكم الله


----------



## استاذ القانون (12 يونيو 2008)

ملاحظات ألأخ احمد السماوي وجيهة , ولكن اعتقد انك تحتاج الى منظم اوتوماتيكي لدخول الغاز يتناسب طردياً مع قوة شفط الهواء في الكابريتور 
وفقك الله


----------



## استاذ القانون (13 يونيو 2008)

هناك عدة انواع من منظمات الضغط , احدها يستخدم الضغط الجوي كضغط مرجعي وهو مستخدم في السيارات التي تعمل على الغاز الطبيعي .
وهناك نوع اخر ابسط تركيباً , يتكون من صمام يسيطر على فتحته انبوب متصل بفتحة شفط الهواء في الكابريتور , وهو موجود في بعض انواع السيارات, ربما يمكن الحصول عليه من محلات تفكيك السيارات .


----------



## elect092003 (18 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز اريد فقط ان اعطيك راي في حل مشكلتك 
1 المشكلة اخي العزيز تكمن في انه عندما تخفظ السرعة مباشرة فان الجهد الذي يغذي الخلية التي تقوم بتحليل الماء ينقص لانه يتغذى من الدينمو والدينمو يزيد جهده حلى حسب سرعة المحرك والعكس صحيح 
الحل يا اخي هو ان تغيير الدينمو بيدينمو اكثر جهدا وان لم تحصل على ذا لك فعليك بدارة الطنين المعروفة لمايلر والمركبة بي ne 555 اخيى الكريم ثق في نفسك وانك انشاء الله ستصل الى مالم يصل اليه المثبطون وشكرا


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 يونيو 2008)

run the engine without driving the motor bike and if the the engine stop there are two reason 
the gas not enough or the spark from the engine blow up the gas between the regulator and the motor try make the distance between regulator and the egine small as you can 
you need water filter to avoid any explosion may occur in the cells


----------



## ابوحذيفة2 (22 يونيو 2008)

حيا الله جميع الأخوة الذين أبدو بأرائهم 
وجاري العمل على تطبيق ما تم تزويدنا به من معلومات واحتمالات ونسأل الله التمام ووبإذن الله إن تمت التجربة بنجاح سأقوم بمراسلة كل أخ زودنى بمعلومة وابلاغة بالطريقة وبالتصوير أيضا

وافيدكم بانه تم اخذ بعض من الردود 
ومنها لعاهد بدر 

عزيزي يجب أن تغلق فتحة الهواء في الكربوريتر بالكامل والتي يدخل منها الهواء في الوضع الطبيعي لأن البنزين والغاز يحتاجون إلا الهواء ليتم الإشتعال 
أما في حالة الوقود المائي فالهيدروجين الناتج يحتوي معه الأكسجين الكافي لتمام احتراقه 
فجربها والبالله التوفيق 

وايضا استاذ القانون
هناك عدة انواع من منظمات الضغط , احدها يستخدم الضغط الجوي كضغط مرجعي وهو مستخدم في السيارات التي تعمل على الغاز الطبيعي .
وهناك نوع اخر ابسط تركيباً , يتكون من صمام يسيطر على فتحته انبوب متصل بفتحة شفط الهواء في الكابريتور , وهو موجود في بعض انواع السيارات, ربما يمكن الحصول عليه من محلات تفكيك السيارات .


تم استخدام منظم غاز المستعمل في السيارات بعد تعديلات عليه


جاري التجربة وبعد التجربة سيتم موافاتكم بالنتائج


----------



## عبود ميك (2 يوليو 2008)

حيا الله أهل فلسطين الغالين على قلوبنا،ليس لدي من المعلومات،وقد أجزل الشباب جزاهم الله خيرا،ولكن أنا أذكرك بأن المخترع الشهير أديسون،قبل أن يجد الفتيل المناسب لمصباح الفتيل،فشل (مئات المرات)،فلا تيأس وتأكد أننا معكم ان شاء الله.


----------



## gasem333 (26 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
وفقك الله يا اخي بهذه التجربه وان شاء الله تحصل على نتيجه مرضيه بس لا تبخل على اخوانك بالمنتدى بالمعلومات بعد النجاح انشاء الله


----------



## فارس الموتور (29 يوليو 2008)

ربنا معاك وبالتوفيق


----------



## الحجرة (29 يوليو 2008)

وفقك الله تعالى وان شاء الله تكون من الناجحين


----------



## مخترع مظلوم (30 يوليو 2008)

كااااااان ودي افيدك اخوي ولا كن للأسف ما عندي فكره عن موضوع


----------



## Fennec82 (2 أغسطس 2008)

في انتضار نتائج التجربة بعد التعديل....وفقكم الله وشكراا..


----------



## هاشم102 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم و وفقك الله

اريد ان الفت انتباهك اخي الى ان الهدروجن عندما يتحد مع الاوكسجن في غرفة الاحتراق ينقص حجمه 
بينما البنزين يزداد حجمه و اعتقد انه يجب تعديل في المحرك لانه في البداية عند السرعات القليلة للمحرك هناك فترة كافية لملىء حجرة الانفجار بالغاز لكن عند السرعات العالية فان الحجرة ربما لاتمتلىء ولهذا السبب فان المحرك يتوقف .

الشىء الاخر الذي يجب ان تفكر به هو ان محرك البنزين يعمل على الدفع بينما المحرك الهدروجيني سوف يعمل على السحب 


اخيرا ارجوا تتجاوز كل المشاكل لكي نفرح يوما بعمل من صنعنا 

وفقك الله


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 أغسطس 2008)

هاشم102 قال:


> الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم و وفقك الله
> 
> اريد ان الفت انتباهك اخي الى ان الهدروجن عندما يتحد مع الاوكسجن في غرفة الاحتراق ينقص حجمه
> بينما البنزين يزداد حجمه و اعتقد انه يجب تعديل في المحرك لانه في البداية عند السرعات القليلة للمحرك هناك فترة كافية لملىء حجرة الانفجار بالغاز لكن عند السرعات العالية فان الحجرة ربما لاتمتلىء ولهذا السبب فان المحرك يتوقف .
> ...





> الشىء الاخر الذي يجب ان تفكر به هو ان محرك البنزين يعمل على الدفع بينما المحرك الهدروجيني سوف يعمل على السحب





خطاء
الاثنان يعتمدوا على الدفع 
لان الهيدروجين يشتعل وليس دمج على البارد 

بل ان قوة المحرك تتضاعف عند استخدامه

العجز هنا 
مرجعه قله انتاج الغاز عند دوران المحرك على سرعات عالية 
ووهنا لابد من تحسين وزيادة انتاج الغاز ليتناسب مع احتياج المحرك


----------



## هاشم102 (3 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ لينونكس

الفكرة فيها لبس نوعا ما ان عملية الاشتعال هي تفاعل الهيدروجن مع الاوكسجين ولنفرض ان 11.2 لتر من الاوكسجين و22.4 لتر من الهيدروجن دخل حجرة الانفجار في درجة الحرارة النظامية 25 درجة ثم اطلقت الشرارة الكهربائية لحدوث التفاعل سوف يتحول المزيج الى بخار الماء وسيكون الحجم لو بقيت الحرارة نفسها 22.4 لتر من بخار الماء لو افترضناه غاز 
ولكن الحرارة ترتفع نتيجة الحرارة المنتشرة من التفاعل وبالتالي سوف يتضاعف الحجم مرات عديدة وهنا انا اؤيد كلامك واعتبر نفسي مخطأ . ولكن سوف تلاحظ ان الكمية الداخلة من الغاز اكبر من الناتجة لو بقيت الحرارة 25 درجة وهي اكبر بمرة ونصف لو اعتبرنا الماء غاز بهذه الدرجة ولكنه سائل وحجمه 
فقط 18 سنتمتر مكعب وحتى يصبح حجمه 22.4 لتر يجب ان ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك الى ما فوق المئة وبالتالي المحرك في البداية يعمل على السحب اما مع ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فان الجحم سوف يتعادل وبالتالي سوف يتوقف المحرك .

لذلك اقترح ان يتم تزويد كمية اكبر من الاوكسجن اكبر من حاجة التفاعل لتقوم هي بدور الدافع عند انتشار الحرارة من التفاعل.


ربما اكون مخطأ ولكن هذه رؤيتي النظرية للموضوع .

شكرا لكم


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 أغسطس 2008)

هاشم102 قال:


> الاخ لينونكس
> 
> الفكرة فيها لبس نوعا ما ان عملية الاشتعال هي تفاعل الهيدروجن مع الاوكسجين ولنفرض ان 11.2 لتر من الاوكسجين و22.4 لتر من الهيدروجن دخل حجرة الانفجار في درجة الحرارة النظامية 25 درجة ثم اطلقت الشرارة الكهربائية لحدوث التفاعل سوف يتحول المزيج الى بخار الماء وسيكون الحجم لو بقيت الحرارة نفسها 22.4 لتر من بخار الماء لو افترضناه غاز
> ولكن الحرارة ترتفع نتيجة الحرارة المنتشرة من التفاعل وبالتالي سوف يتضاعف الحجم مرات عديدة وهنا انا اؤيد كلامك واعتبر نفسي مخطأ . ولكن سوف تلاحظ ان الكمية الداخلة من الغاز اكبر من الناتجة لو بقيت الحرارة 25 درجة وهي اكبر بمرة ونصف لو اعتبرنا الماء غاز بهذه الدرجة ولكنه سائل وحجمه
> ...


اخى الكريم 
هذا خطاء 100%


حيث ان شركة Bmw انتجت منذ عامين سيارة تعمل على البنزين وبها مفتاح للتحول الى وقود الماء 

وهى ليست للبيع انما عرض للامكانات 

الثانى عند الانتقال من البنزين الى الغاز تتضاعف قوة المحرك 3 مرات 

راجع اخى درجة اشتعال البنزين والهيدروجين 

تجد ان الهيدروجين عند اشتعاله يصل الى 3000 درجة بمعنى ان الغازات الناتجه عند حرقة تولد اضعاف الحجم من تلك اللتى تنتج عند خرق البنزين 
وبالتالى ضغط اعلى على البستم وعزم اكثر 

وليس اقل كما ذكرت 

اما بخار الماء فلن تجده الا عند انتهاء ماسورة العادم ويكزن قدبرد نسبيا 


اخى الكثير من الناس والعرب نجحوا فى تسيير سياراتهم بوقود الماء ومازلنا نحن نجادل 

على العموم حاول وجرب وستجد انك كنت مخطئ 100%

وتحياتى لك


----------



## هاشم102 (3 أغسطس 2008)

*محرك بوقود الهيدروجن و الاكسجن*

الاخ لينونكس 

قد اكون مخطأ ببعض الاشياء ولكن اطلعت على اختراعات سابقة تؤكد صحة بعض ما اقول 
واريد ان ارفق برائة الاختراع هذه وهي مسجلة تؤكد صحة بعض ما اقول " انه يجب ان يضاف نسبة 
من الهواء الى مزيج التفاعل "

طبعا عند القراءة ستجد الحل بين السطور .

طبعا هناك العديد العديد من الشروحات والاختاعات المسجلة اطلعت عليها وهي تؤكد كلامي .

وشكرا لردك.


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (3 أغسطس 2008)

هاشم102 قال:


> الاخ لينونكس
> 
> قد اكون مخطأ ببعض الاشياء ولكن اطلعت على اختراعات سابقة تؤكد صحة بعض ما اقول
> واريد ان ارفق برائة الاختراع هذه وهي مسجلة تؤكد صحة بعض ما اقول " انه يجب ان يضاف نسبة
> ...




عزيزى ان ما تتحدث عنه قد اتى عليه الدهر من تجارب قديمة 

وان ما اتحدث عنه الكثير من الطرق للتعامل مع الهيدروجين

ومنها من استغنى تماما عن الهواء واكتفى بالهيدروجين والاكسجين الناتج من التحلل ليعاد حرقه

ثانياهنالك من استطاع اعادة استخدام بخار العادم للتشغيل مرة اخرة 

هنا التكنولوجيا والعلم الحديث 

وفقط تصفح الانترنت وستجد الالاف من الطرق اللتى تؤكد ما شرحته لك 

ولكننا للاسف اعتدنا على الجدل والسفسطة وليس فهم العلم الحديث وما توصل له


----------



## هاشم102 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*تشغيل دراجة نارية على الماء تجربة شخصية ولكن بحاجة إلى ارائكم ومساعدتكم*

اخي الكريم لينوكس 

قد يكون ما قدمته قديم فهذا لايعني انه لاينفع بل يمكن البناء عليه فهم يطورون اي يبنون على ما توصلوا اليه وصدقني ان كل هذه التكنولوجيا تعتمد في مضمونها على الاساسيات الاولى .

وبالعودة الى موضوضوعنا سارفق هذا الملف لترى و يستفيد الاخوة ان الموضوع هذا كبير وفيه قضايا متعددة يجب معالجتها والتفكير فيها 

ففي اخر الملف المرفق ستجد ربما الحل والكلام طبعا لك والاخ حذيفة صاحب التجربة العملية .

وشكرا لاهتمامك البالغ .


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (5 أغسطس 2008)

*الاخ ابوحذيفة المحترم*

ارجوا لك التوفيق والتقدم في هذا المجال:56:


----------



## مهاجر (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خير على هذا النقاش الهادف

ونشكر طارح الموضوع على جهده‎ ‎

نشكركم بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (9 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم جميعا وبارك الله فى الاخ ابو حذيفة نتظر منك المزيد يا بطل 
واليك اخى ابو حذيفة هذة ارابطه ولاخواننا ايضا اصحاب التجارب
كل من له تجارب فى عمل الهيدروجين فاليضعها فى هذة الرابطة وهى صفحة مثبته لعرض التجارب الشخصية لانتاج الهيدروجين واستخدامه ....الخ 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97628.html


----------



## أبو ريان sa (26 يونيو 2010)

وفقك الله ورأي من رأي اخوي / احمد السماوي واستاذ القانون 
واضيف عندما تنطفي الدراجة بعد 100 متر تقريباً فمعناه أمران لا ثالث لهما !!
1- كمية الوقود غير متناسبة ( تأكد من ذلك )
2- قوة الكهرباء ضعيفة ( قيس البطارية + حاول أن تجرب بطارية أكبر + تغيير الدنمو بواحد يولد أكثر )
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## د حسين (27 يونيو 2010)

*اين النتيجة بعد عامين كاملين ؟*



ابوحذيفة2 قال:


> أرجو ممن لديه خبرة أو معلومة إفادتنا حول الموضوع وبإذن الله في حال نجاح التجربة سيتم تصويرها ووضعها في منتداكم الكريم


 
بعد عامين من العمل المتواصل أرجو من أخينا أبي حذيفة شخصيا اطلاعنا على نتائجه مهما كان شكلها سلبا أو ايجابا ونحن له من الشاكرين سلفا
يمكنك اخي استخدام الرسائل الخاصة ان أحببت ​


----------



## gsmboy (11 يوليو 2010)

اخي الكريم يوجد في مصر وسوريا منضم اوتوماتيكي يستعمل لتنضيم غاز الطبخ داخل السيارات حاول استعمالة وايضا يجب وضع علبة اضافية بعد الملل لفصل نقاط المياة المنتقلة مع فقاعات الغاز وايضا معرفت نسبة الغاز المتبقية اثناء انخفاض سرعة المحرك هل تكفي وكما تعرف انخاض سرعة المحرك يعني انخفاض القدرة الكهربائية داخل الدراجة وتحقق ايضاء حجم الامير الذي يستهلكه الجهاز 
الله يوفقك


----------



## الجعفرى (12 يوليو 2010)

د حسين قال:


> بعد عامين من العمل المتواصل أرجو من أخينا أبي حذيفة شخصيا اطلاعنا على نتائجه مهما كان شكلها سلبا أو ايجابا ونحن له من الشاكرين سلفا
> يمكنك اخي استخدام الرسائل الخاصة ان أحببت ​


فعلا اين انت يا اخى؟؟؟​


----------



## abo2010 (4 سبتمبر 2010)

سؤال فني للجميع الاخوة لو سمحتو:الغاز الذي يخرج من الخليه هو هيدروجين واوكسجين فعندما يوصل هذين الغازين الى البوجبه اي الشراره الا يعملان ولو لشيئ بسيط التماس بين قطبي البوجيه ولا تعد تعمل هذه البوجيه الا بعد تنظيفها او مسحها وتنشيفها وتاكدو من كلامي بتجاربكم مشكورين الجميع ادارة واعضاء على هذه المعلومات


----------



## dnna4000 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*اخواني الكل يقول عملت وعملت ووووو ولكن حتى الااااااااااااان لم نرى اي صوره كامله وتفصيليه لاعمالكم ياحبذا لو تنشروا للافاده 
**جزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## ابواية2 (15 يناير 2012)

وفقكم الله جميعا


----------



## قصي نزار (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم احب ان اوضح لك اخي الكريم ان اساس التفاعل في الماء هو الامبيرية الحاصل عليها انت من داينمو الدراجة فعند الانعطاف وبالتالي تقليل دورات المحرك تقل الامبيرة الحاصل عليها التفاعل لذا ضع بطارية كعامل مساعد للداينمو


----------

